# DIY Custom Frag Tank Build



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Just thought I would share my first build with anything glass with you guys ;D

I have built many sumps and acrylic stuff over time and really enjoyed it.

Now I am adding a stand alone frag tank with sump to my collection.

What I decided on was a 48x12x12 size.

3/8 polished glass was picked up yesterday. 

One end will have a 3/4 return drilled in the top center ( yes I have drilled glass with success) 
The other end I decided on having the glass an inch shorter and an external overflow with 2 one inch drains mounted to the outside 
External overflow which is 12x4x4

As I dry fit everything this morning I noticed the bottom pane was shorter than the two sides, so I called my glass guy and questioned what he did. The family business I deal with have been cutting glass and fingers for 30 yrs. Jason's reply to my question was that his dad said he chose to cut the glass so the sides will not rest on the top of the bottom pane but will adhere to the sides of the bottom pane. the end pieces will rest along the sides of the bottom pane as well.

After assuring me they have built tanks using this method rimmed and rimmless I had never heard of this type of build. SO when I got off of the phone with him I did google to see. From what I found it isn't as common but nowhere states that it will not work. So I guess that's the way I will assemble it lol.

As far as return pump, circulation pumps and skimmer go, I am still sorting out my choices, Lighting will be MH 14k with T5 Actinic supplement.

Any input or comments are welcome. will be taking pics and such as I go along.

Thanks !


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The method here's talking about is a "floating bottom". It doesn't matter which method for "smaller" aquariums but is important in large and especially taller aquariums. The weight of the glass will squish out too much silicone to be able to hold water long term.

Usually they add a bottom Euro-brace for added surface area for adhesion for the big aquariums.

IMHO, there's going to be ALOT of light spillage using MH in a 12" wide frag tank...4xT5HO's will more than suffice.

JM2C


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

So this floating bottom you speak of.... It is ok for this size of tank?

I hear what your saying about the MH fixture...... I also have a 3 ft 4 bulb T5 fixture I could use.

Thanks for you input. I value your experience and thoughts


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Where are the pics?
We need pics Lloyd!


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

deeznutz said:


> Where are the pics?
> We need pics Lloyd!


+1 tagging along


----------



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

nice Lloyd what better than a DIY frag tank. we need pictures and videos


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

lloydj said:


> So this floating bottom you speak of.... It is ok for this size of tank?
> 
> I hear what your saying about the MH fixture...... I also have a 3 ft 4 bulb T5 fixture I could use.
> 
> Thanks for you input. I value your experience and thoughts


It's a pleasure to give back to a community that has given me so much professionally in this industry.

A floating bottom is perfectly fine...just different way to build an aquarium and like anything that is different to what one is used to traditionally, questions and hesitation arises .

A 3' T5HO will spill 6" on the ends to cover the 4' length. That area won't have the intensity compared to directly below the bulbs so place your frags accordingly to their lighting demands.

HTH


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

wtac said:


> A 3' T5HO will spill 6" on the ends to cover the 4' length. That area won't have the intensity compared to directly below the bulbs so place your frags accordingly to their lighting demands.
> 
> HTH


Exactly what I was thinking thanks !


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

chronzz said:


> nice Lloyd what better than a DIY frag tank. we need pictures and videos


On the way


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Stopped yesterday for some plumbing stuff and some black egg crate. ? Going to upload a couple pics today and hopefully get it siliconed together this weekend.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Pics of this weekends progress.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Looking good! NOw get that tank done.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks D 

Here is the finished overflow


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Now I was going to drill the return for the 3/4 bulkhead to hook up the loc line

Turns out I cannot find my bit for drilling 3/4...... I have no idea where it went. May have lent it out over time perhaps and forgot about it.... not sure.

Looks like I may be on hold until I order another one and wait for it to come in.

Sucks !!!!


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't usually do this but I need someone to lend me a 35mm Bit to drill one hole. I can pick up locally and return next day or make arrangements...

Anyone?

Mine is ordered and probably won't see PO box till after June 15th....


Thanks in advance


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Why not order from MOPS? Great site for just about everything and they are fast shippers. Canadian to boot eh!

-dan


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Will check to see if they have them. Thanks


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

*DIY Frag Tank*

Sounds like a great project, The Floating bottom is very popular in Europe, Infact my tank was built in Spain and the original owner brought it with him when he moved back to Canada. So I wouldn't worry infact it gives it more strength along the bottom.Looking forward to your Pics.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Off topic, but nice PV  Itaste 134, and a nautilus?


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Hamish said:


> Sounds like a great project, The Floating bottom is very popular in Europe, Infact my tank was built in Spain and the original owner brought it with him when he moved back to Canada. So I wouldn't worry infact it gives it more strength along the bottom.Looking forward to your Pics.


Thanks Hamish


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

fyns said:


> Off topic, but nice PV  Itaste 134, and a nautilus?


Lol Yes, Good eye


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Sent you a PM. Let me know if that works.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

just in case I have bit for 1" hole (45mm). will check later for sure
I assume you can always use 1" bulk head >>> PVC reducer to the size required

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the offers guys. I ordered one from MOPS and should be here in a day or 2.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your skillz with us, I never had the guts to try to build anything and more when it comes to glass I have a tendency to brake everything I touch.
I guess it helps to have the right tools to do a proper job, looking forward to see the progress and more pictures would be great

I like your line......Let`s all trade a frag


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Alex. I have built many many acrylic projects but this is my first glass one. Drilling isn't an issue if you go slow and steady. I can tell you after my wife seen what I was up to in the garage, I had some expalining to do. Last time she seen me building I had 7 tanks in my basement  lol

Going to get some more progress done as soon as bit arrives. Funny, the bit was 12 dollars but at check out it was almost $100..... lol. I hate shopping online, never just what you need !


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

So after a trip to see Long at MJC yesterday, he lent me a 38mm bit to drill my return. I have one on order and hoped it would be here last friday but I guess next week will be delivery.

So now I have the overflow box done and the return finished. Now I can start to assemble the tank and let it sit for a few days to cure.

Pics of today's progress


----------



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice Lloyd it's coming along. Can't wait to see ur creation


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Good stuff Lloyd! So jelly of that drill press lol


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Update. Turns out the end glass piece I didn't cut was not cut square, not sure what happened but took it back to my buddy and should pick up the new cut piece tomorrow to start assembly.

Pics to come.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

What a disaster... this guy cut the new piece of glass and now when I dry fit it, it is a 1/2 inch taller than the rest of the tank..... Anyone have a glass cutting guy that is open weekends and in my area. Dufferin & Rutherford...... because I will not go back to this guy. It is bad enough they arent open normal hours. Closed by 3 and out of site every week day.... hard when I work past then.

any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

So I found a different glass company. Dropped off the glass and they should have it back to me by the middle of the week 

Stopped at BA and picked up a 4 foot 33 long for my sump. And then stopped in to see Plastic World to grab a 2x4 black egg crate and some other acrylic stuff.

Not much to do other than work on the sump and stand until the rest of my tank is ready to assemble.

Going to be a nice weekend so not sure how much will get done.

Will keep everyone updated.


TGIF


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Chronzz Nice to have you stop by today for a visit and drop off the Tunze ATO and BM Skimmer ! Looks like I am 1 step closer to getting ready for the frag setup.

I also picked up a 33g long 48" new tank today and Chronzz and I planned out the sump setup.

Ordered two Tunze 6015 for flow in the tank as well.

Going to set up the 5017 tonight so it will ATO the DT and the frag tank.


----------



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

it was my pleasure Lloyd


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Update,

Thanks for following along peeps.

Happy Saturday !


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Weekend project worked out well









IT HOLDS WATER


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Figured I would do an update.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome setup dude. I'm 99% positive that the two powerheads in there will be way too much power for the length of tank but I'm sure you would know better than I do.

Is she ready to put frags in?


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks !

Gonna let it cycle. I am sure it will somewhat.
The two Tunze..... not sure yet, it is my first time owning this brand of powerheads. I could always point them down. They seem like good solid build pumps though. Now I just have to hook up the light and doser.


Also, if anyone wants to chime in if they own a Magnus Curve skimmer. This one is sitting in 9 inches of water but doesnt seem to be producing bubbles? First time owning this brand, not sure whats up with it....

much thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The Tunze is an awesome pump and I was thinking of switching back to them on my DT.

I own a bubble magus 3.5 and found that I had to keep moving the skimmer up and down in the water to find a sweet spot where it would produce enough bubbles. Although if yours isn't producing any then I would say the airline is being clogged somehow.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Is it new or used?
Do you have salt in your water yet? You can't skim fresh water.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

New, Salinity is 1.025 and so I took it out and filled sink full of water and it worked great...... put it back into sump and nothing.... 99% water 1% bubbles.... what am I missing here lol


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

- 
I ran a BM Curve 7 for 8 months and it ran well. In 9" of water you should be getting lots of 
air. On the off chance that the pump is toast, goreef.com has replacement pumps for the Curve 7.

http://www.goreef.com/Bubble-Magus-SP2000-Skimmer-Pump-Curve-7.html
-


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on replacement pumps. Thing that I cant understand is in the vinegar bath in kitchen sink full of water it worked amazing... as soon as i put it back into the sump in various levels of water it produces very little bubbles..... right now it is in 9 inches of water approx...


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Yes, skimmers go like crazy in vinegar and water. The Curve 7 was the easiest skimmer to run 
that I've ever owned, so it really is starting to sound like the pump is toast. If the impeller is free
and clean, there's not much else you can do to fix it.
-


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks burns, looking into pump replacement.


----------

